

Indian Space Mission Poverty and Closet Racism - kishor_gurtu
http://balajiviswanathan.quora.com/Indian-Space-Mission-Poverty-and-Closet-Racism?srid=i0O&share=1

======
asadlionpk
Being from Pakistan, I always wonder why electronics, equipment, NASA and
science in general is so expensive in the first world when we here can
buy/make/solder similar stuff for very cheap prices.

~~~
aneeskA
I agree. ISRO should tell the world how they managed this on a nimble budget!
May be they should (read NASA) outsource their work to ISRO :)

